# Riding To Music



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I rode with my iPod once. While nothing bad happened when I did and I would love to do it again occasionally, I won't. You can't hear your surroundings and if your iPod fell out of it's holder it could get stepped on or have some damage. Riding in an arena with a stereo would probably be a good idea though if you're trying to work on your rhythm and such.


----------



## Rhivia (Mar 6, 2010)

I've never ridden with my ipod, although I would love to try it. My main concern is that I wouldn't be able to hear my surroundings, so I would probably only ride with one earbud in. I do think it could be beneficial to ride with the rhythm, in theory, at least, it could probably get a person to relax and loosen up.

At the last barn I boarded at, they had a boombox that I was going to use but it only played like two radio stations and that cd player was broken in it. My current barn has a sound system in the arena but I don't have control over it and it's usually turned down pretty low anyway. So, ipod is pretty much my only option. I might have to try it next time I ride!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I always ride with music. Keeps me relaxed & focused. I have a sound system in my indoor and speakers in the outdoor as well. I spend most of my time on young training horses, so I won't ride with my ipod. Limits your sense of horse and surroundings. I do prefer it to the stereo system when cleaning stalls and doing work though except when I get caught singing out loud...


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to for about a week and then one day I forgot my ipod at home and I noticed my riding was considerbly worse. It took a while to fix the mistakes I had made.


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

I do regularly! I find, if you know what your doing, it can improve your focus. Like I ride barrels, dressage and jumping with the radio playing loud or an ipod on my waist!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I tried but didn't like it. I love the sound of my horse. If i can't hear him it kinda gets me worried.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never done it but I will try it next time I ride


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i do it helps me get a rythm some times and keeps me focused on what im doing but i dont ever have it so loud to where i cant hear stuff around me just loud enough to hear it


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

Haven't done it because I usually ride with people, but I would love to try... I think it would keep me more calm and focused


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

i always ride with my phone in my pocket and crank up the tunes  i enjoy the ride more... and listen to up beat fast songs when im doing mounted games, and something a little more classic when im doing dressage  

I found also that i don't get distracted as often when im competing cause im used to heaps of noise (the music)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I ride with my ipod. I have a holder that fits my arm.I do ride with only one ear thing in though so I can hear whats going on around me. lol I even have a special playlist for when I ride..I love it. Might sound crazy but whatever, I sing along with whats playing sometimes and I think Nikki likes it. she will calm down some especially slow work. it's like she relaxes to the constant sound of my voice. You might think I'm crazy but I'm serious!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I am gonna try it to help me relax more. Hope it works!


----------



## tntgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I usually am not a very motivated (shy) rider so I Liston to music to get pumped up, because my barrel horse is pretty lazy, and I sometimes have to ride by my self and it can get kind of boring even though I have my horse. Plus, I like to sing to so I love to have the radio on


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

^^Amen to that! I love to be goofy and start singing with my ipod while I ride, epsecially when people go by because they look at me funny until they see my earbuds...cracks me up. I usually like to have a radio going when I ride- it helps me get in the mood for what i want to do. Sadly, i haven't re-hooked up my radio, so I've been doing exercises without it....I seem to do shorter sessions without music as well. It keeps you going, that's for sure!


----------



## tntgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

^^I noticed that to... i don't ride as long when i don't have music  and the horse I mainly ride is at there is a indoor so whenever I sing it echoes. Hahahaha! I like turning on the country station on, sometimes the country oldies. 
Now that I think of it my grandma has this pasofino that gets nervous and I've have sang to her sometimes to give her something else to think about then everything else going on. I'm surprised she doesn't dumped me because of my vocals instead. haha!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

****^^^

And honestly, that's how country music got started...the cowboys used to sing out of boredom, and to keep the cattle and horses calm.


----------

